# Leaving the barren land - Switzerland



## Lingo

Few more participants needed - 

Leaving the barren land 
Did you seek fertility treatment in another country and would like to share your story? Do you know someone who did, that you would like to recommend to be interviewed?

We are looking for women who are residing in Switzerland and who have travelled outside of Switzerland to access fertility treatment resulting in a pregnancy.

The study will be undertaken in January - April 2014. 
The interviews are expected to take 45 minutes and will be conducted in English. The participation in the study is anonymous. 
Contact Ms Linda Larsson, Student researcher - University of Liverpool, for more information. 
Email: [email protected]
Mobile: 0041 788 99 53 61


----------



## Sheilaweb

Sorry, am I being too sensitive, but I think the topic name leaves a lot to be desired? !!!
Sheila


----------



## Lingo

Sheilaweb said:


> Sorry, am I being too sensitive, but I think the topic name leaves a lot to be desired? !!!
> Sheila


Thank you Sheila for your comment on the title.

I have myself gone through IVF/ICSI and is currently pregnant with our first child. The title of the research came about after my first-hand experience of the Swiss law regulating ART (the Reproductive Medicine Act adopted in 2001). The law is one of the most restrictive in Europe. 
In Switzerland, women are not allowed to access donor gametes (with the exception of sperm that may be donated to married couples), PGD is forbidden and embryos may not be frozen and used for later cycles. In addition, as in many countries media is negatively reporting on women going outside of Switzerland for treatment (they are often pictured as having selfish motives - instead of what might be the true story: having medical problem and not being allowed to access the treatments that may help due to regulations). In the research I hope to show the many reason why women chose to travel. 
In my case, I was overstimulated and produced more eggs that I ever will be able to use. Due to the law I wasn't allowed to donate them neither to other couples nor to research.

For some couples, Switzerland is the barren land.

I'm sorry I offended anyone with the title 
Kind regards, Linda


----------

